# proftpd behind router problem

## siriuskao

I am trying to setup proftpd behind a router (USR8000A) on port 5512, I can login if I use local address (192.168.123.105), but when I use the wan address it won't login(connection refused), I already disabled firewalls. I also have sshd on this pc and I am able to login with ssh from school. 

What step am I missing?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

thanks

----------

## nitro322

check your proftpd.conf file and make sure your not binding it to a specific IP address

----------

## siriuskao

no it's not, it's the default proftpd.conf I am using, I only changed the port nothing else.

when I rung netstat it shows

tcp 0 0 0.0.0.0:5512 0.0.0.0:* LISTEN

and ps -ax

proftpd(accepting connectios)

----------

## Sesquipedalian

Make sure your router is properly set up to forward connections to port 5512 to your gentoo box.

----------

## rizzo

I have had problems with some clients not playing nicely with ProFTPd.  Some services (blogger.com) wont work with it at all, reporting login failures due to something with passive mode or something or other.  I'm dumb and don't remember that stuff.  I do remember that pure-ftpd didn't cause those hang-ups.

I'd recommend a switch to pure-ftpd.

----------

## siriuskao

thanks guys...

it turns out I just need to add

MasqueradeAddress 192.168.123.105

to my proftpd.conf then it works now.

----------

